# Omega Personality Issue



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

My Quandry is I have an Omega case number 14782 with Cal. 620 The vintage watch section of Omega classifies as collection Other? and describes this watch as 18k which it clearly is not. I have no doubt the dial & Movement are right, But wondering why no collection? Was it a transition piece for the De Ville with the same Cal. 620 slightly later?

Any illumination on this matter would be great. More pictures on the Vintage Omega thread.


----------



## tomshep (Oct 2, 2008)

Omega also marketed watches that were just "Omega". I suppose it is one of those.


----------



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

tomshep said:


> Omega also marketed watches that were just "Omega". I suppose it is one of those.


Valid point Tom thanks.


----------

